# VDO instrument repair



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has experience having VDO gauges repaired? I've contacted North Hollywood Speedometer, but they seem quite expensive, and I was wondering if there are any other options? I know they are good, and likely worth the money, but lets hear some other ideas.
Thanx.


----------



## simplyredvw (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: VDO instrument repair (Al Canuck)*

What kind of repair were you looking for? I've had good luck with this company before. http://www.speedometer.com/


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: VDO instrument repair (simplyredvw)*

Thanx for the link. I sent them an email. I have a BMW speedo that I need calibrated, needle fixed, and odo rolled to match my cars actualy mileage. It came from a 2002 with a 3.64 rear end, but my car has a 3.90. It is also a km/h speedo, but mine is mph.
Al


----------

